# Rebuilding my draw at age 60



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

So, after analyzing my own draw, I've dropped my anchor point about 1/4" inch. This has brought the string to the tip of my nose, and has also brought my draw arm angle closer to the arrow line. Still a little uncomfortable lifting that back elbow to parallel.


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, for the record, here's the release -- at least a few snapshots from my 120fps video.

I'm not convinced I'm getting 100% surprise on the release The index finger looks a little active. May have to try a different release at some point. Draw arm is up a little more. 

Well, it's fun learning even if mostly, it seems, we are talking to ourselves.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

waldguy said:


> Well, for the record, here's the release -- at least a few snapshots from my 120fps video.
> 
> I'm not convinced I'm getting 100% surprise on the release The index finger looks a little active. May have to try a different release at some point. Draw arm is up a little more.
> 
> ...


1) find some 550 paracord and tie a loop, to serve as a wrist sling, that you feed your bow hand thru
2) rotate wrist clockwise, until your hand looks like this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

waldguy said:


> Well, for the record, here's the release -- at least a few snapshots from my 120fps video.
> 
> I'm not convinced I'm getting 100% surprise on the release The index finger looks a little active. May have to try a different release at some point. Draw arm is up a little more.
> 
> ...


More like this. Right elbow up MUGH higher.


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

nuts&bolts said:


> 1) find some 550 paracord and tie a loop, to serve as a wrist sling, that you feed your bow hand thru
> 2) rotate wrist clockwise, until your hand looks like this.


Thanks - I do have a wrist sling I just took off -- it was too tight and affecting my hold. My fingers are wrapped, but not tightly gripped. I am going to experiment with the grip as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

waldguy said:


> Thanks - I do have a wrist sling I just took off -- it was too tight and affecting my hold. My fingers are wrapped, but not tightly gripped. I am going to experiment with the grip as well.


Have wrist sling looser, so you can fit at least 2 fingers above your wrist and under the wrist sling.
Fingers and knuckles are MUCH too vertical, cuz I can see all 4 finger tips in your photo.

Need the wrist rotated to horizontal,
and the knuckles on back of hand to 45 degrees like this.



If your bow hand is like this, then all 4 fingertips will be not visible in your photo,
and the thumb muscle would not travel sooo much past the right edge of the grip.


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

would get a better set of advice if you weren't aiming at the floor 10 yards ahead. Try to get the arrow parallels to the floor for your pictures. Also , do you have some restriction of draw shoulder movement? Many older people find that trying to get the bow elbow higher, just leads to more scapula rotation and an elevated shoulder which leads to problems aiming and shooting


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Been working on the elbow -- it feels uncomfortable, of course, but not painful. It's getting used to the new position. My aiming space is limited and I do have the target elevated. I'm pretty sure I can get to a straight line with the elbow and arrow. I do find a long hold easier with the in-line arm..

The hand -- the rotation feels pretty strange, but then all changes do. I want to rotate the bow with the new angle. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

So, I may be making some progress. Mirror practice is helping as well as some releases at the target. Here are some pics:









Draw hand: I might benefit with perhaps a little less wrap with the first three fingers. (One thing I have not had problems with is bullet holes while paper tuning). 

Using a looser bow sling is is better now than when it was; not sure if I'll continue using it.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

waldguy said:


> So, I may be making some progress. Mirror practice is helping as well as some releases at the target. Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> Draw hand: I might benefit with perhaps a little less wrap with the first three fingers. (One thing I have not had problems with is bullet holes while paper tuning).
> ...


More rotation on knuckles.











You have three fingertips touching the riser, so knuckles too much vertical.
Rotate knuckles even more away from riser, so only pointer fingertip touches riser.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Your bow hand is on the left.
Can you see the difference between YOUR bow hand, and jewalker's example bow hand on the right?
Middle fingertip needs to curl into your palm, not touch riser.
Ring fingertip also needs to curl into your palm, not touch riser.

Get pointer finger knuckle at bottom of pointer finger to rise ABOVE the arrow shelf.
Not a style thing.
This much rotation moves most of the thumb muscle behind the riser grip area.
With three finger tips touching riser, your knuckles are much too vertical
so your thumb muscle is going to ooze past the right edge of the grip.....meaning MORE sideways misses with your arrows.

Rotate your bow hand TWICE as much in clockwise direction, like jewalker
and your groups will tighten up.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Level arrow would have been easier.
Drop draw at least 1-inch shorter.


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help sorry for the work you had to do with the poor pics. 

A little more tampering - draw length shortened 1/2". 

Posture: Might have a very slight lean backward.

Hand position work - used a pen clutched in 3 middle to pinkie finger to get the feel (a YT video tip).


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Definitely moving in the right direction, I also noticed a slight rearward lean. Cannot tell if your bow shoulder is down or scrunched up, the bunching of the shirt says the latter. Alan (N&B) will get you on the right track for sure. Once you get comfortable with all these new form tweaks you can make small adjustments and see what your results are better or worse, I turn 60 in April but retirement is a ways off. Enjoy and stay busy!


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! I definitely appreciate it.
Re: lean - I'm paying attention to the balance of weight on my feet to get the rock solid balance (not always an option in a hunting situation, but that's a different practice regime).
Re: bow shoulder -- I found with a shorter draw length, I don't tend to drop it as easily.
I'm learning a pile of stuff in retirement (not just about archery) and it's fun. We'll see just how long that lasts!


----------

